# Berocca



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know if this is safe for type 1 diabetics to take?
http://www.berocca.co.uk/en/home/index.php


----------



## qwertyfan (Feb 3, 2015)

the FAQ says 6mg of sucrose per tablet. not a huge amount, but worth keeping an eye on.
Better than the new Coke Life, that's for sure!


----------



## Robin (Feb 3, 2015)

the Berocca Boost also contains caffeine, which always gives me a spike in blood sugars, followed by a sudden drop a few hours later.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for your replies qwertyfan & Robin


----------

